# Used TiVo Mini - how I got it working



## LesterNubbyChuck (Jan 13, 2016)

Just posting this to save someone the time and headache I went through setting up a USED TiVo Mini I bought off Amazon.

First, I had to call into Tivo to get it activated. You can't do this over the web for a used unit. Customer service is only open 7A-7P Pacific Time, so be ready for that.

They're going to want a ticket number from you. If the seller doesn't call into TiVo themselves and notify them that it's been sold, TiVo won't activate the unit for you. Fortunately, the seller I had on Amazon was really cool and called right away. The seller then gave me a ticket number, which I gave to customer service.

Good to go? Not yet.

I couldn't get the Mini to "see" my Roamio on the home network. Forced connection to TiVo at least 20 times on both units. I was concerned it was because I was using ethernet over my power lines, not MoCa. 

Tried everything. Opening ports on my router. Rebooted EVERYTHING several times. Setting a fixed IP address. Kept getting the message "cannot find Office Box." Eventually, it "saw" my Roamio, but would only play recorded files, nothing "live" off the tuner. "Dammit," I thought, "I bought a brick."

Then it hit me. 

I didn't do the most basic thing I should have. Reset to factory settings. Duh. All these days, all these futile Google searches. Reset. TiVo Central > Settings & Messages > Help > Restart or Reset System.

Done. I now have glorious live TV in my bedroom. And I only paid $65 for a used Mini!


----------



## jamesteixeira (Nov 22, 2014)

$65 if you don't figure in all the work and frustration. But I guess you learned something as well so maybe it's a wash. Thanks for the info.


----------

